# Fancy dress as The Incredible Hulk...tips?



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Got my mates stag do this weekend and the theme is superheros. I've been nominated by him to be the Incredible Hulk. I was thinking green body paint, tattered jeans and a tattered white shirt just incase I'm not allowed in anywhere bare chested. Maybe Cat boots as footwear.

Anyone done it before? Tips? Funny stories?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Maybe another 4 stone of pure tissue,5 pints of stella,15 halo tabs and some cheque drops.

Perfect night out imo.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pea head said:


> Maybe another 4 stone of pure tissue,5 pints of stella,15 halo tabs and some cheque drops.
> 
> Perfect night out imo.


pea brain is spot on

Apart from some nice columbian:thumb:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I went out on halloween as the hulk (laughable at my size but it didn't do me any harm with the birds lol). I had on an old super tight plain white t shirt that id ripped in a few places and removed the elasticated parts from (neck & arms). Then an olddddd tattered pair of jeans, and about 3 tubes of green bodypaint lol.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Just get a very very too powerfull X ray, trap your wife under a burning car wreck and hey presto, enjo the evening!


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

The Hulk is old news - go as Wonder Woman instead.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

you wont look good as the hulk unless you have the size...and be warned..the green rubs off onto everything..our pal went as hulk and covered his car interior and infact everything he touched...not good..


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Got my mates stag do this weekend and the theme is superheros. I've been nominated by him to be the Incredible Hulk. I was thinking green body paint, tattered jeans and a tattered white shirt just incase I'm not allowed in anywhere bare chested. Maybe Cat boots as footwear.
> 
> Anyone done it before? Tips? Funny stories?


Is this your current stats? 6ft 232lb 12%bf


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

alan0259 said:


> I've seen a guy wearing a Marvel T-shirt, see below - looks mint when its worn tight lol


How does that show his body off in any way? :confused1:

I usually go as a cave man it takes very little effort to dress up in rags and for once excess body hair is a good thing:thumb:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

go as a tramp when ur stuck for a taxi home at the end of the night just sit on the floor and get money thrown at you


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

lol Was considering a female superhero just for the crack but non of the outfits would fit. I like the way your guys done the jean and tatters Avril looks good. I just know I'm going to get home off my face and forget about the paint and jut into bed before a shower!!!

i'm about 16 stone 8-10lb at 12% at the moment.

I would have preferred caveman or gladiator, they're more me, but anything that isn't a superhero is 'banned'. The stags specifically requested I do the hulk. mind he's about 6ft 6....and he's dressed as Robin, whilst Batman, the best man, is 5ft 5!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the problem i can see with the hulk is if there is someone that is bigger then you in the club/bar and there will be as its sods law

it reminds me of the time someone was dressed as hulk hogan on a night i had my arms out on the door 

the hulk can look good, however a member from the baseball furies would look better, just pretend theyre a superhero


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

pauly you will really struggle to get a fancy dress outfit to fit you...most only go up to a 44inch chest...

many guys usually end up adapting their own clothes or get something made for them...

get a bit of animal print cloth and go as fred flintstone...lol

hes my superhero....lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if it goes wrong you will look like shrek!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Go as Superman...? Surely all the males are not taken up?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Thor was a super hero.

Dunno how you'd dress as him though.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

a suit, shirt and tie and with slicked back hair and big black rimmed glasses...clark kent...


----------

